

Ember.js: Going back to school with Ember.js - dementedjs
http://dementedjs.tumblr.com/post/60177217765/ember-js-for-ambitious-todo-apps

======
AwesomeTogether
It does seem like any app that could be made with Ember could also be made
with Backbone. So, yes, why use a 20,000 line library when you could get away
with 800.

